# Home and 87 acres for sale in Illinois



## Outdoors (Jun 21, 2011)

We have a beautiful custom home (built 1998), Insulated shop (36x42 Morton Building), small livestock barn on 87 acres of timber, open grass (not recently pastured), hard woods (can be harvested), 2 ponds, hills.

Quite private yet a couple of neighbors near.

Within 2 miles of small town with basics (intersection E-W state highway & N-S state highway), 20 minutes to international airport.

Located in Western Illinois.

Lots of photos at HomeWithProperty.com

You can contact us through that site also


----------



## Slev (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm not trying to be rude, but what is the point of trying to sell your farm without listing the price? I mean, 

#1) It would let people know what is or is not in their price range.
#2) It would keep your "traffic" of questions to within a potential buyer. 

Also, try listing it on e-bay? They used to have a real cheap cost and you set your low offer. 

Good Luck... (I myself wish to leave this crooked state ASAP)


----------



## davel745 (Feb 2, 2009)

What are you asking


----------



## Outdoors (Jun 21, 2011)

I looked at several postings and saw some with prices, some without.

I didn't (and hope not to) get into a debate on whether it's worth the price or not, etc. (You know how the internet can be!)

The property is listed on the MLS for $979,000, we have current appraisals for the home/land and for the harvest-able timber.

As for eBay, never tried anything like that - just cheap stuff; and, quite frankly, have not had a real positive experience with eBay lately. Years ago, yes, but not recently. But thanks for the suggestion.

thanks.


----------

